# ECIGSSA Traffic Update August 2015



## Gizmo (12/8/15)

Here is a simple breakdown of our traffic for ECIGSSA for August 2015




As you can see we are still growing but at a more stable rate. June had some very good growth though of around 10%.

We have a super low bounce rate of only 39% and exceptional traffic of 67,000. South Africa makes up only 50% of our traffic.

You can also see that 57% of our traffic is organic which is exceptional. We are very visible on search engines.

Nearly 20% of our traffic are referrals which is higher then the norm of 15%

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/8/15)

This is all verified data from similiar web. The world leaders in website traffic tracking and is attached to Google Analytics for accurate results.


----------

